# Pse Dealers-Ontario?



## Hyde72 (May 31, 2012)

Last time I was in the Bow Shop in Waterloo i think they had some of last years PSE's left, but not sure what models or colors.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

call larry at south nation in winchester ..


----------



## fubar79 (Jan 9, 2010)

haha! I have the one PSE you dont Cook! Except RH. I went with the xs for hunting. Man is it short compared to my 36" APA! It's a sweet bow though!


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

I Deal with Larry but he wont have the Bow in stock,I Have never seen a Lefty in there,and only Brutes or Stingers....Maybe he can order it in i guess...Maybe i will try and get a hold of the Bow shop this week..My bet...I Will end up having to buy it in the States cause no one up here will have a 2012 LH Vendetta Dc,I hope i am wrong...Grizz


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

fubar79 said:


> haha! I have the one PSE you dont Cook! Except RH. I went with the xs for hunting. Man is it short compared to my 36" APA! It's a sweet bow though!


Nice choice,I had a Xs last year but in Skullz..Where did you pick it up?I am waitin on my Revenge,Like it should be here tommorow or Thursday i hope...Grizz


----------



## fubar79 (Jan 9, 2010)

Canadian classifieds on here. It's a used 2011. Looking to pick-up an Excalibur next.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Drop moosemeat a PM. He might be able to hook you up.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Try the Nook in London and Tony Warden (Outdoor Superstore) in Amherstburg.


----------



## Roots (Aug 14, 2011)

You can try the fence- depot in Cornwall.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Try Bronson and Bronson in Kingston. The owner is a leftie and usually has a couple of left-handed bows in stock. Last time i was there there was a vendetta hanging up (not sure if it was a 2012 or 2013) also can't recall if it was left or right-handed lol. Anyways the # is: 613-545-0706.

Cheers,

Nuge


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

NORRIS'S we just got a shipment in and are taking orders..... LOTS OF PSES on the shelf right now!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

XXX_Shooter said:


> NORRIS'S we just got a shipment in and are taking orders..... LOTS OF PSES on the shelf right now!!!!!!!!


Thanks,I am looking at gettin a 2012 LH Pse Vendetta Dc,Black-60 Lbs limbs..I also am looking to order 2 Different mods for 2 Pse Bows...Pm me if you have a Lefty.Thanks man..Grizz...Thanks to everybody..I Appreciate the places to try...


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

GWN_Nuge said:


> Try Bronson and Bronson in Kingston. The owner is a leftie and usually has a couple of left-handed bows in stock. Last time i was there there was a vendetta hanging up (not sure if it was a 2012 or 2013) also can't recall if it was left or right-handed lol. Anyways the # is: 613-545-0706.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Nuge


Thanks..Might be hittin you up soon for some new threads...Grizz


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

XXX_Shooter said:


> NORRIS'S we just got a shipment in and are taking orders..... LOTS OF PSES on the shelf right now!!!!!!!!


I'd better let Butler know Chris, he's got the itch for something new again lol


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

Butler has been in.... He cant make up his mind.... LOL i dont have a 2012 LH Vendetta DC but the 2012 and the 2013 arent any different. I can have one within 6 weeks....


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

XXX_Shooter said:


> Butler has been in.... He cant make up his mind.... LOL i dont have a 2012 LH Vendetta DC but the 2012 and the 2013 arent any different. I can have one within 6 weeks....


Thanks Chris..I Will let you know in the next 2 weeks or so..But i do need a 28" Mod for a 2008 LH Pse Super short and a 28" Mod for a RH 2008 Pse Treestand.If you can order them from Porcupine creek today or tommorow,I Would appreciate it,Pm me today if you get a chance and i will send you my info,i will get back to you after work tonight.Thanks...Grizz..Have they got a Shooting Lane up there yet?


----------



## doc2931 (Feb 9, 2010)

The Bow Shop does not have 2012 models left, but they do have *TWO* Left Hand 2013 Vendetta DC on the shelf, Black with Camo Limbs. Give them a call


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

doc2931 said:


> The Bow Shop does not have 2012 models left, but they do have *TWO* Left Hand 2013 Vendetta DC on the shelf, Black with Camo Limbs. Give them a call


Thanks but i want all Black...Grizz


----------

